# Frog missing front arm



## Fishtrem (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey all I've got a tad/froglet that is still in the water. He has both back legs and one arm (normal size). His tail is still really long any possibility of the other arm coming? Anyone have any idea why or what caused this? Actually he's pretty big almost the same size as one of my males. (sorry no pics I'll work on it)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Got any pics??


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

i had the same thing happen to me. the other leg never grew, the tail disappeared, and i had a three legged frog. i kept him by himself in a small container so he could build up land strength and hopefully make it, but he just could not keep up with his eating, he eventually got real skinny and i unfortunatly had to put him down. I hope yours turns out better, but it's gonna be tough for him to make it on land with only 3 legs. especially if the terrain is rough. i had mine on old leaf litter so it was nice and flat, with just a little veggitation so as to not give him too many obstacles. 
Good luck


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Garrett Motors said:


> Hey all I've got a tad/froglet that is still in the water. He has both back legs and one arm (normal size). His tail is still really long any possibility of the other arm coming? Anyone have any idea why or what caused this? Actually he's pretty big almost the same size as one of my males. (sorry no pics I'll work on it)



My guess, it will probably pop out in the next few days, if not, then you have a three legged frog.


----------



## Fishtrem (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm sorry I have not posted pics, I have to hand it to those that put there frog pictures up. They are pieces of art in comparison to mine no matter how many pictures I take and what settings! ! Anyways have your frogs continued to produce good frogs and this is a fluke thing?


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

yep the parents went on to produce very healthy froglets. just posted pics of em on here tonight actually.


----------



## Fishtrem (Oct 13, 2008)

bump (just wanted to see any more advice)


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

it looks like he has SLS.

sorry


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I would move him to a morphing container and keep an eye on him. The middle photo the arm looks fine, but the last photo does look like SLS.

Keep us posted!

Cheers,


----------



## Fishtrem (Oct 13, 2008)

THANKYOU, to everyone for your feedback. I will keep an eye on him the one arm is the right size its just the other side looks very odd as you can see by the last picture of the frog on its back. I started to fear SLS, when I couldn't see the front arms coming out.


----------

